# Stacks on a Diesel pickup



## Banshee

I've been thinking about getting a set of stacks on my 03 Dodge. Could anyone tell me how hot it gets and how much it cost?
Is this something that's easily done in the drive way or should I take it to a shop? Any other advice would be welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## mdavlee

*stacks*

They will get hot enough to melt plastic bags in the bed. You can buy kits from different places and put them on at home.


----------



## sILlogger

Knowing the words that i say when i see a truck with stacks on it would permanately keep me from putting them on my truck.


----------



## Blazin

Buy a peterbuilt.


----------



## bowtechmadman

Seems like they would dent easy when throwing wood in.


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah they dent pretty easy. They get hot enough I would be afraid it would catch the wood on fire. I've bought two trucks that had them when I got them and I usually take them out quick. They give me a headache in about 2 hours of driving.


----------



## spacemule

Of all the things in the world to spend money on. . .


----------



## mike385

I am gonna regret this.....

ARE STUPID!!!!! Give it up billy big rigger!!


----------



## chowdozer

You have to put them on the right pickup.


----------



## spacemule

That ain't a pickup.


----------



## catman963

Wow - lotsa haters.... Umm..... I have had my stacks for like 4 years..... No problems, and I love 'em!! :monkey:


----------



## madmax

I saw a set awhile back that I thought were pretty cool, they were made out of five in. square tubing that had been twisted till round then dipped in chrome. They would definatly get your attention.


----------



## Ol' Brian

sILlogger said:


> Knowing the words that i say when i see a truck with stacks on it would permanately keep me from putting them on my truck.



:agree2:

No haters here... just the voices of harsh reality. It's just a plain stupid thing to do to your truck... opcorn:

When it comes time to sell your truck those stacks will knock thousands of $'s off of the value of your truck, unless you come across some other schlub that is trying to make up for some deficiency in his life...

Sorry to be blunt, but that's the reality of it, IMHO.


----------



## madmax

xlr82v2 said:


> :agree2:
> 
> No haters here... just the voices of harsh reality. It's just a plain stupid thing to do to your truck... opcorn:
> 
> When it comes time to sell your truck those stacks will knock thousands of $'s off of the value of your truck, unless you come across some other schlub that is trying to make up for some deficiency in his life...
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, but that's the reality of it, IMHO.


 Aww dammit, didnt know I was a schlub.


----------



## clearance

Catman, those stacks would look ok if the truck had a headache rack. Work trucks have headache racks.


----------



## motoroilmccall

xlr82v2 said:


> :agree2:
> 
> No haters here... just the voices of harsh reality. It's just a plain stupid thing to do to your truck... opcorn:
> 
> When it comes time to sell your truck those stacks will knock thousands of $'s off of the value of your truck, unless you come across some other schlub that is trying to make up for some deficiency in his life...
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, but that's the reality of it, IMHO.



Sorry to be blunt, but I think you need to understand that your opinion isn't reality... Its an opinion. It doesn't hurt the resale of the truck in any way... Maybe YOU wouldn't buy it, but you're a schlub... Sorry, I have opinions too.

Banshee, I had a set on my 97 Dodge. 6" mitre cut's, almost level with the cab. I loved how they looked and how they sounded (I had a MBRP Silverline muffler on it). They only complaint I ever got was from guys riding in the back seat for more than an hour. It was loud as heck with the rear sliding window open. Its not difficult to install them yourself, but you'll need a good jigsaw to cut out the hole in the bed. The rest of it is basically plumbing, just make sure you use a decent flexpipe otherwise it'll leak. 

Oh yeah, and if your truck smokes at all, be prepared to wash it often. Soot builds up ALL OVER the bed of the truck, and it easily rubs off onto clothes if you brush up against it.


----------



## Ol' Brian

motoroilmccall said:


> Sorry to be blunt, but I think you need to understand that your opinion isn't reality... Its an opinion. It doesn't hurt the resale of the truck in any way... Maybe YOU wouldn't buy it, but you're a schlub... Sorry, I have opinions too.
> 
> Banshee, I had a set on my 97 Dodge. 6" mitre cut's, almost level with the cab. I loved how they looked and how they sounded (I had a MBRP Silverline muffler on it). They only complaint I ever got was from guys riding in the back seat for more than an hour. It was loud as heck with the rear sliding window open. Its not difficult to install them yourself, but you'll need a good jigsaw to cut out the hole in the bed. The rest of it is basically plumbing, just make sure you use a decent flexpipe otherwise it'll leak.
> 
> Oh yeah, and if your truck smokes at all, be prepared to wash it often. Soot builds up ALL OVER the bed of the truck, and it easily rubs off onto clothes if you brush up against it.



Wow... must have touched a nerve  

Sorry to hurt your feelings, but not everyone thinks that those stacks look cool and sound great. And, I typed exactly what I meant, and meant exactly what I typed... the reality of my opinion (and many others probably) is that they look and sound stupid. Deal with it... get some skin.

You say that the stacks have no effect on the value of the vehicle... got any proof? opcorn: It sure would shrink your group of perspective buyers, that's for sure.


----------



## Banshee

Those are some good looking trucks guys. If I get one my mine I think I'm going with a single black stack. 

For those haters on here. All I can say is look the other way. It's not your truck anyway so get over it. 

I personally don't care for a lot of custom things on trucks, but so what. Lifes to short for me to worry about someone else business.


----------



## motoroilmccall

xlr82v2 said:


> Wow... must have touched a nerve
> 
> Sorry to hurt your feelings, but not everyone thinks that those stacks look cool and sound great. And, I typed exactly what I meant, and meant exactly what I typed... the reality of my opinion (and many others probably) is that they look and sound stupid. Deal with it... get some skin.
> 
> You say that the stacks have no effect on the value of the vehicle... got any proof? opcorn: It sure would shrink your group of perspective buyers, that's for sure.



Yeah... I have proof that it doesn't effect the price... Go to any diesel forum, autotrader, cars.com, etc. 

You touched a nerve for being an idiot like so many others to bash something they don't know a thing about. The group of prospective buyers on a modded truck is already small, and the number of guys that want a modded diesel is even smaller, but there are still plenty of those buyers out there, and stacks aren't going to deter them from buying a truck. Obviously, if its going to stop you, you aren't much of a gearhead, because its a 20 minute job to pull stacks off. 

You say they sound stupid... How would you know? You obviously haven't driven a truck with stacks, and if you have it was for a very short time... From the outside they sound the exact same as any other diesel that has the same muffler and pipe size. My 4" stacks that were on the 97 before the 6"ers sounded identical to my buddies truck, except mine made the sound from above the cab, not under the bed. 

FYI... I sold the 97 to an older guy, he's still driving it with the stacks on it, and I didn't have my price any lower than other trucks without stacks.

Great advice Banshee... The guys that say its stupid shouldn't have responded, but if they have nothing better to do with their time than #####, let em'. They probably couldn't afford as nice a truck anyways.


----------



## Banshee

A friend of mine owes a truck lot all he sells is trucks. When he gets a truck with stacks he sell them either way and the price stays the same. 

I'm waiting for him to find me one for mine off a trade in. 

Around here stacks are popular due to the local truck pulls. A good percent of the trucks that run the pulls have stacks. They run cooler and is less resistive on the truck.


----------



## spacemule

motoroilmccall said:


> Obviously, if its going to stop you, you aren't much of a gearhead, because its a 20 minute job to pull stacks off.



Never mind those gaping holes in the bed, huh.


----------



## super3

Who was it that said in another thread?



This thread is living proof that you can never please 100% of the people 100% of the time


----------



## Ol' Brian

super3 said:


> Who was it that said in another thread?
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is living proof that you can never please 100% of the people 100% of the time



Truer words were never said!   

You guys don't need to get your undies all twisted up... it isn't that big of a deal... Just one guy's opinion, but look at all the pinched nuts. If you get that defensive over just one guys opinion, were you really 100% sure about it when you cut those holes in the bed? Are you still 100% sure of it now? If so, it should just roll like water off a duck's back. But, somehow, it doesn't.

Like I said, Get some skin... lighten up!


----------



## mdavlee

All you have to do is keep the pieces you cut out. You can weld them back in and if you have a spray in bedliner have that section touched up and nobody would notice where they were at.


----------



## spacemule

mdavlee said:


> All you have to do is keep the pieces you cut out. You can weld them back in and if you have a spray in bedliner have that section touched up and nobody would notice where they were at.



Or, you could just buy a truck that's not been monkey rigged.


----------



## madmax

spacemule said:


> Or, you could just buy a truck that's not been monkey rigged.


And then, cut the holes to run your Stacks.


----------



## mckeetree

Stacks on a one ton make you look super ignorant.


----------



## madmax

mckeetree said:


> Stacks on a one ton make you look super ignorant.


 I have to take exception to that, one of the best Mechanics I know, (he also runs a fleet of about 15 belly-dumps and bullwagons), has stacks on all of his pickups, I would love to see ya strike a conversation with him and call him Ignorant.


----------



## spacemule

madmax said:


> I have to take exception to that, one of the best Mechanics I know, (he also runs a fleet of about 15 belly-dumps and bullwagons), has stacks on all of his pickups, I would love to see ya strike a conversation with him and call him Ignorant.



Ignorant is too kind.


----------



## madmax

spacemule said:


> Ignorant is too kind.


 You can climb into your honda civic and drive away now.


----------



## spacemule

madmax said:


> You can climb into your honda civic and drive away now.



I've never owned a Honda. That would be right up your alley, along with a sawed off fart muffler.


----------



## Banshee

I sometimes read what people post and wonder if they were face to face if they would say the same things to one another. 

I think sometimes we often forget that there are real people on the other end of the computer. 

Some of the things I see posted to other members I wouldn't say to my worst enemy. Let along a stranger I know almost nothing about. 

I always try to post as if I was talking to the person and they were right in front of me, eye to eye. 

I don't always agree with what's being posting or even like it some times, but I always respect the person posting it. And if it comes to the point I can't respect that person posting then I simply walk away from my key board. 

Because no one is going to make me become one of these people who forgets that there are real people on the other end of this computer. 

And above all else lets not forget.






IT'S JUST A DAM EXHAUST FOR JESUS FREAKING CHRIST!!!!!!


----------



## madmax

spacemule said:


> I've never owned a Honda. That would be right up your alley, along with a sawed off fart muffler.


 OK, so maybe you can steal one, and Ill loan ya the muffler.


----------



## madmax

Banshee said:


> I sometimes read what people post and wonder if they were face to face if they would say the same things to one another.
> 
> I think sometimes we often forget that there are real people on the other end of the computer.
> 
> Some of the things I see posted to other members I wouldn't say to my worst enemy. Let along a stranger I know almost nothing about.
> 
> I always try to post as if I was talking to the person and they were right in front of me, eye to eye.
> 
> I don't always agree with what's being posting or even like it some times, but I always respect the person posting it. And if it comes to the point I can't respect that person posting then I simply walk away from my key board.
> 
> Because no one is going to make me become one of these people who forgets that there are real people on the other end of this computer.
> 
> And above all else lets not forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S JUST A DAM EXHAUST FOR JESUS FREAKING CHRIST!!!!!!


 I'm not sure who you are refering to, but I feel the same way, I look at everyone here as a person I could be standing across a campfire from, and still disagree with the guy, this arguement alone should prove it, I honestly beleive if me and Space were around the same fire, and arguing about stacks, I would tell Space to leave "In a honda civic", and he would retort in the same fashion he just did, then I would have to cram his head in the dirt, (not really), just kidding Space.


----------



## mckeetree

madmax said:


> I would love to see ya strike a conversation with him and call him Ignorant.



I wouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## tree MDS

*The games rednecks play*



madmax said:


> I'm not sure who you are refering to, but I feel the same way, I look at everyone here as a person I could be standing across a campfire from, and still disagree with the guy, this arguement alone should prove it, I honestly beleive if me and Space were around the same fire, and arguing about stacks, I would tell Space to leave "In a honda civic", and he would retort in the same fashion he just did, then I would have to cram his head in the dirt, (not really), just kidding Space.



LOL! Thats some good stuff right there.

Personally i'm not a big stack fan...but whatever its your truck right?

We have a big population of yankee rednecks around here lately, (actually two of em work for me) not sure whats up with that really. One of the guys has a dodge with like 600 hp and a 1000 ft lbs of torque - took me for a ride, pretty cool actually, its got stacks.

Then theres these other losers that think theyre all tough as soon as they get behind the wheel of these things, sort of like the harley guys - you know, instant tough guy, just add a pair of boots and a leather jacket. My niehbor has a tree service too, and whenever this one pinhead buddy of his goes by he punches his big tough dodge with the stacks, (we call him "Stacks" actually) one day I may attack it with my tractor, lol. For now though I'm just going to have my redneck do a huge burnout in front of his shop. My other buddy has a 5.0 mustang with flowmasters, the other week we laid a nice posi shot in front of his house. Fun stuff indeed.


----------



## madmax

mckeetree said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with it.


 So you are, Mr Peterbilt, or Mr Randy Couture?


----------



## outdoorlivin247

If you can wait until after Erick's GTG I can bring you something....


----------



## 12vdzl

Speak of a mans truck, you speak of the man behind the wheel.

I don't have stacks, don't want them. I have ALOT friends that do however have stacks. I love the look on most trucks, just not mine.

If you want to make ignorant comments about someone putting stacks in their truck, just think what YOU do to be different........ Probably nothing ya lame ####er.


----------



## spacemule

12vdzl said:


> If you want to make ignorant comments about someone putting stacks in their truck, just think what YOU do to be different........ Probably nothing ya lame ####er.



I use good sense and character to be different around this place. 

As far as talking about a man's truck is talking about the man, I think we established that already by pointing out the asine stupidity of men who put stacks on their little yuppie wagons.


----------



## 12vdzl

spacemule said:


> I use good sense and character to be different around this place.
> 
> As far as talking about a man's truck is talking about the man, I think we established that already by pointing out the asine stupidity of men who put stacks on their little yuppie wagons.




I think we'll all agree that you don't take any pride in anything you own. If by some small chance you did then you certainly would not be making the rude comments that you are.

Mr. Mule you can now stay away from this thread, as it obviously does not pertain to you.


----------



## spacemule

12vdzl said:


> Mr. Mule you can now stay away from this thread, as it obviously does not pertain to you.



I do not recognize any authority for you to tell me where to post. And your assertion is a direct 180 from reality--I would not put stacks on my truck because I *do *take pride in what I own. I'm neither a yuppie nor an idiot.


----------



## Wortown Mick

spacemule said:


> I do not recognize any authority for you to tell me where to post. And your assertion is a direct 180 from reality--I would not put stacks on my truck because I *do *take pride in what I own. I'm neither a yuppie nor an idiot.



You're right, you're a lawyer... far worse of an insult than a yuppie or an idiot. 

A diesel pickup with stacks is now a "little yuppie wagon". Do tell Mr. Mule, what is it your fat arse graces to and from work / jobs? 

I find it very amusing that you claim to be a competent mechanic. You think a 6 inch hole in the bed of a truck is hacked, and welding it shut with either the removed section of bed or sheet metal is a hack job... I suppose you would replace the bed?

Your clearly no tree guy, or mechanic. 


As far as the stacks go.. it really depends on the truck & stacks. Ive seen some that looked great, some that looked like yuppie mobiles.

I personally like to fill loud civics with minorities inside up with soot with that window level tailpipe in traffic. Makes me giggle a little watching faces in the mirror.


----------



## 12vdzl

spacemule said:


> I do not recognize any authority for you to tell me where to post. And your assertion is a direct 180 from reality--I would not put stacks on my truck because I *do *take pride in what I own. I'm neither a yuppie nor an idiot.




I realize it's a tough call to take pride your moped. I was not telling you to stay away, more of making a bold statement that this thread has nothing that pertains to your daily transportation - The moped. I'll start a thread so dumb ####s like you will have a place to talk about "stacks on mopeds".


----------



## tanker

TreeCo said:


> I wouldn't mind a stack on my 96 12v but it's a working truck and I don't want to give up bed space. Also as a working truck I would worry about tree debris, etc. and the danger of fire.



My thoughts also.I like how they sound,just don't see me doing stuff like that anymore. Scott


----------



## Ten_Bucks

I used to like the look of stacks on diesel pickups when hardly anybody had them. Now that they are as common as the fart can in the ricer world, I just don't like them. Only way I'd have a stack on my truck is if I was drag racing it or sled pulling it on a regular basis. At the local drag strip that I go to, they have a rule that any diesel pickup that makes any black smoke must have the exhaust exiting straight up. The trucks that race there have a single miter cut stack coming up through the bed. Its a safety concern. Plus it prevents the soot from messing up the timing equipment on the track and the track workers don't like getting covered in soot while they are at work.

Scott


----------



## madmax

TreeCo said:


> Hey man stop making us 12v owners look like idiots!
> 
> Most of what Space has said is right on target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


 Ok, I'll bite, Where is Space on target in this thread?


----------



## weimedog

I drive medium sized trucks for a living and a snowplow in the winter..(all dump truck based and in the 56,000lbs class, usually 62,000 with snow gear). Something about stacks on pickups is goofy to me...you would think I would see things the other way..


----------



## Wortown Mick

weimedog said:


> I drive medium sized trucks for a living and a snowplow in the winter..(all dump truck based and in the 56,000lbs class, usually 62,000 with snow gear). Something about stacks on pickups is goofy to me...you would think I would see things the other way..



If you're overfueling than it is a courtesy of sorts to the traffic around you too I suppose.


----------



## mckeetree

weimedog said:


> Something about stacks on pickups is goofy to me...



Me too. Most people that do it sure don't need anything to add to their "goofy factor" either.


----------



## madmax

How bout we call a truce, If ya like em, use em, if ya dont, leave it stock. Personally I like em, If everyone would just open up their Inj. pumps and point the black smoke straight up, it would speed up the "global warming" process and I wouldnt have to cut near as much wood.


----------



## 12vdzl

TreeCo said:


> Hey man stop making us 12v owners look like idiots!
> 
> Most of what Space has said is right on target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /



How am i making us look like idiots ?

How was Space right on target ?

Thanks!


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Spinners, monster spoilers, neons, stacks....all the same peacock stuff.


----------



## madmax

TimberMcPherson said:


> Spinners, monster spoilers, neons, stacks....all the same peacock stuff.


Never saw a Spinner, monster spoilers or neons outrun a guy with stacks, if he can truly light them up.


----------



## Chris Crouse

Stacks = :looser::looser:


----------



## Wortown Mick

So tell me, you winner guys which truck would you prefer to drive next to or behind?

There *IS* a point to the stacks. Next time someone fills up your wife's minivan with soot taking off from a stoplight maybe it will dawn on you simpletons.


----------



## powerstroke73L

My daily driver/woodhauler is in my signature line. My truck is for transportation and work-period. My toolbox/60 gallon fuel tank takes up enough room in the bed. I can't imagine losing another 8" or so. As for the whole "courtesy to other drivers" bit, that's easy, don't dump gallons of fuel into the engine! Sure it'll get you more power-along with sooted up oil in 1000 miles and single digit fuel mileage! I live in farm country and whenever I see a diesel truck pulling a 5th wheel, snowplowing, or hauling hay, firewood, etc...the regular old exhaust seems to do just fine. It's the "pretty" trucks that all have stacks-those Dodge fellas seem to be the most fond of them.



Wortown Mick said:


> There *IS* a point to the stacks. Next time someone fills up your wife's minivan with soot taking off from a stoplight maybe it will dawn on you simpletons.



I told my wife that once we have kids she's getting a diesel Excursion-I refuse to allow a minivan in my driveway.


----------



## chowdozer

Wortown Mick said:


> So tell me, you winner guys which truck would you prefer to drive next to or behind?
> 
> There *IS* a point to the stacks. Next time someone fills up your wife's minivan with soot taking off from a stoplight maybe it will dawn on you simpletons.



With all the #### in the box there, it can't be used as a truck anymore. Not even a square tube on the back and tires sticking out past the fenders like that will get you a ticket here in a heart beat.

I can think of a lot better ways to go fast.
Like a fuel altered.
Betcha that Dodge doesn't have the poop to pull all 4 wheels off the ground?


----------



## madmax

chowdozer said:


> With all the #### in the box there, it can't be used as a truck anymore. Not even a square tube on the back and tires sticking out past the fenders like that will get you a ticket here in a heart beat.
> 
> I can think of a lot better ways to go fast.
> Like a fuel altered.
> Betcha that Dodge doesn't have the poop to pull all 4 wheels off the ground?


 Good point, Except, where do ya bolt the Gooseneck hitch?


----------



## Wortown Mick

madmax said:


> Good point, Except, where do ya bolt the Gooseneck hitch?



Check what kind of motor the Audi's winning Le Mans races are running, diesel 

Show me a better way to run 11 second quarters with a 7000 lb 4x4, I don't care what kind of motor the T bucket has. 

Glad to see I made my point with the filling your wives cars up with soot, the stacks have at least SOME purpose.


----------



## mdavlee

I have had two trucks with stacks when I bought them. The last truck I got had a 6 inch miter in the bed. It was way too loud in the cab for the newborn. Every modified truck I've owned got better mileage driving sensible than they did stock. All of these new trucks with multiple injection events have sooted up oil because of the late injection to help meet emissions.


----------



## SBartle

Sorry they look gay! Just my opinion!


----------



## madmax

SBartle said:


> Sorry they look gay! Just my opinion!


 Dammit, here we go again.


----------



## pioneer_boy

i like the way that stacks look on some trucks. im planning on building up a a 1 ton chev or ford 4x4 diesel and putting stacks on it but im not gonna have a box either im gonna have a homemade skidder/rack on the back for hauling a cord of hardwood at a time.


----------



## chowdozer

madmax said:


> Good point, Except, where do ya bolt the Gooseneck hitch?



You don't. Of course you couldn't fit one in that Dodge above either and even if you could, I'd like to see a 10K load on the tail when you put the coals to it and scatter iron all over the road. And the tires, lol. There's a reason for a tractor, and it will live a lot longer and be safer too. Not too tough to run a Pete or Kenworth 1,000,000 miles with a minimum of trouble. I'd sleep better at night just knowing I have a good set of binders.







I always laugh at these guys towing 25-30K pounds on a 1 ton. All it takes is once and I hope they don't kill someone.


----------



## SawDust361

xlr82v2 said:


> :agree2:
> 
> No haters here... just the voices of harsh reality. It's just a plain stupid thing to do to your truck... opcorn:
> 
> When it comes time to sell your truck those stacks will knock thousands of $'s off of the value of your truck, unless you come across some other schlub that is trying to make up for some deficiency in his life...
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, but that's the reality of it, IMHO.



Maybe in Obama, Illinois, but not down here in KY. It will add thousands to yer truck!


----------



## RobertN

I like the sound of a stack, especially on a Cummins. They look ok.

I don't like loosing the room in the bed though. Nor fire hazard. I could just see cutting wood, and throwin it in the truck. And denting the stack. And then catching fire while driving

Would they interfere with towing a 5th wheel?

I wound up going with a 4" MBRP on my 01 Ram/CTD. Sounds good, runs good, and leaves the bed free. 

Still though, do like the sound from a stack.


----------



## djmercer1

chowdozer said:


> You don't. Of course you couldn't fit one in that Dodge above either and even if you could, I'd like to see a 10K load on the tail when you put the coals to it and scatter iron all over the road. And the tires, lol. There's a reason for a tractor, and it will live a lot longer and be safer too. Not too tough to run a Pete or Kenworth 1,000,000 miles with a minimum of trouble. I'd sleep better at night just knowing I have a good set of binders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always laugh at these guys towing 25-30K pounds on a 1 ton. All it takes is once and I hope they don't kill someone.



the class 3-5 trucks have no issues getting the load going and if the trailer is in repair and brakes working right---then no issue..... however, i was pulling a 2 month old toyhauler(~15klbs) and lost a brake solenoid, within the capacity of the truck but it was no fun trying to stop with only the brakes on the truck.... that peterbuild can stop the trailer without the trailer assist, thats the difference....


----------



## Kwdog75

Stacks in a pickup are somewhat cool as long as the job is done right. But idiots with 10 inch stacks on a pickup should be shot!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE

Banshee said:


> I've been thinking about getting a set of stacks on my 03 Dodge. Could anyone tell me how hot it gets and how much it cost?
> Is this something that's easily done in the drive way or should I take it to a shop? Any other advice would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey man, i wouldn't put on stacks. Yes, they look awesome, but were made for tractor trailers so the rig didn't have to have 53 ft long tailpipes. Plus in a heavy rain they fill with water, also gotta worry bout the kids, dogs, cats, dirt dobbers,etc. crawlin in them. A friend has them and wished he'd gone with a straight banks 4" system like i did in the conventinal location. His truck gets filthy with soot quick too! And remember, Gail Banks engineering has the fastest diesel pickup on earth that made over 1000hp at the wheels and went 222mph with a 4" single pipe like mine!!! Kepp your money in the bank or send it to banks for a single 4" system...Good luck man


----------



## sILlogger

well..this has escalated sense i was on here last a few months ago. lol. I don't like stacks. which is y i don't have them on my truck. personally i view them as being the same as guys that have a harley davidson series truck with harley stickers, tshirts, and seat covers with their bike riding in the bed. ..... :bang: but that is just me....I don't want stacks...but if it is your truck and you want them then go for it....and if you ask me what i think about them...be ready to hear the truth..

my rig, 2007 5.9L HO, 4" straight pipe





The only "stacks" that i want on this truck is the load that its pulling, 2700 lbs/pallet,


----------



## wood4heat

I was driving down the road with my wife in our new (to us) F350 7.3L and passed a truck with stacks. She looked over and asked "you're not going to put those on this are you?" My reply "#### NO!" The peacock remark seemed spot on to me. I hadn't considered the soot courtesy factor but I somehow doubt that's what you guys are going for. 

And by the way I feel the same about the obnoxious as hell coffee can exhaust systems on all the Hondas...maybe I'm just getting old and cranky.


----------



## Torin

wood4heat said:


> And by the way I feel the same about the obnoxious as hell coffee can exhaust systems on all the Hondas


Fart cans is the term I use for those.


----------



## hammercore

stacks on a diesel pickup are ok... i thought about putting a single stack on mine but i like having a cap. Being able to keep the dog back there among other things is nice.

stacks on a gasser pickup on the other hand are not cool in my opinion, unless there on a mud truck for the purpose of keeping mud and water out of the exhaust.


----------



## Justsaws

Do you currently have or plan to have in the future a kick'n mullet?

Do your shirts have sleeves?

If you were to floss your teeth could you use a starter rope?

Does your truck currently have any Nascar embellishments on it?

Do you currently have any Nascar embellishments on yourself?

If these questions offend you, you are not ready for stacks.


----------



## discounthunter

chowdozer said:


> With all the #### in the box there, it can't be used as a truck anymore. Not even a square tube on the back and tires sticking out past the fenders like that will get you a ticket here in a heart beat.
> 
> I can think of a lot better ways to go fast.
> Like a fuel altered.
> Betcha that Dodge doesn't have the poop to pull all 4 wheels off the ground?



if im not mistaken that is a 426hemi in the dragster(build by dodge) 


what about the factory lil' red express with factory pipes on a 360.


----------



## chowdozer

discounthunter said:


> if im not mistaken that is a 426hemi in the dragster(build by dodge)
> 
> 
> what about the factory lil' red express with factory pipes on a 360.



That is a Hemi, but I was referring to the Dodge diesel. BTW, that's not a dragster but a fuel altered. Fuel altereds were banned from competition and only race exhibition now. The last fuel altered I watched was Nanook and he had some hookup problems and keeping it straight. Even so, he ran a 7.70 1/4 @120 mph which kinda tells you how quick those things are. He backed out of it 3 times in the 1/4. Short wheelbases and lots of power are always a problem.


----------



## 02powerstroke

I had stacks for a while






then I spent 2500 on a bed that I'm NOT cutting a hole in to look cool.


----------



## dhbiker1

Good choice getting rid of the stacks. Now on to the rookie sticks on the front fenders...


----------



## isaaccarlson

*my brother put stacks on his f-150....*

NO mufflers. That thing sounds like a cummins if you idle it at about 2k. Rapps when you floor it. Sound good when driving normally. He also put marker lights on the roof. Those stacks loosened up some ponies....that truck can light em up through 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. HAULS!!! keeps the exhaust from being ripped off too...
View attachment 127003


----------



## wood4heat

isaaccarlson said:


> NO mufflers. That thing sounds like a cummins if you idle it at about 2k. Rapps when you floor it. Sound good when driving normally. He also put marker lights on the roof. Those stacks loosened up some ponies....that truck can light em up through 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. HAULS!!! keeps the exhaust from being ripped off too...



Little big truck syndrome? :monkey:


----------



## isaaccarlson

*yep....told him he was nuts.....guess he thinks that just because everybody knows*

its his truck its a good thing.....:monkey: I kinda like the sound. LOUD with the back window open though....


----------



## wood4heat

isaaccarlson said:


> its his truck its a good thing.....:monkey: I kinda like the sound. LOUD with the back window open though....



Unless it's a daily driver I might have done it just to be funny.


----------



## silverzuk

My 93 had a stack when I got it.
The stack was from a 466 international.

I drove it about 50 miles one morning and about 20 miles in I was noticing that my voice was getting strained from yelling and I couldn't hear much of what my buddy was saying. 

Having that stack 6" away from the back glass made it felt like I was riding in a 80 model log truck with a "screamin' detroit". It came off shortly after.
It is just wasted bed space, blows soot all over what ever I am towing, and is louder than a southbound freight train. I see no purpose or advantage unless you are sled pulling and want the plume of soot to go up, instead of in the faces of the crowd.


----------



## madmax

WHAT? Slide the window closed and say it again.


----------



## treemandan

isaaccarlson said:


> NO mufflers. That thing sounds like a cummins if you idle it at about 2k. Rapps when you floor it. Sound good when driving normally. He also put marker lights on the roof. Those stacks loosened up some ponies....that truck can light em up through 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. HAULS!!! keeps the exhaust from being ripped off too...
> View attachment 127003



Ok, that is a god dam joke right there. Those aren't stacks. That's some straight up ghetto crap . Should have saved the money for a better baby stroller.

But I say why don't you guys just plumb the exhaust so it exits right into your window? Then you could really hear it good. If not that why not try sticking it your ass?

Ahh, springtime. I know a lot of guys will be out cruising the roads with thier awesome sounding machines. I will be out around 2 am with a pair of my wife's panyhose on my head and a fresh can of expanda foam everynight. I'm coming, I'm coming for you.

My favourite thing to do when I am stopped at a light behind some jackass on a loud hog is to powerbreak the crap out my car. Oh boy! You guys outta see the results. And if its coming from behind then it really gets hairy. I have a switch on my brake lights so I can turn em off. Gotcha sucker! Die! And then I will sue your family for damages. In fact that is my retirement plan.

Yeah screw you, I'll get ya, I hope you all die soon and am doing what I can to speed up the process.


----------



## isaaccarlson

*that truck may be a joke but this is for real....*

I have a bunch of 4.5" conduit that I am going to put under the truck since my exhaust is gone from the cat on back.
View attachment 128307


----------



## treemandan

wood4heat said:


> I was driving down the road with my wife in our new (to us) F350 7.3L and passed a truck with stacks. She looked over and asked "you're not going to put those on this are you?" My reply "#### NO!" The peacock remark seemed spot on to me. I hadn't considered the soot courtesy factor but I somehow doubt that's what you guys are going for.
> 
> And by the way I feel the same about the obnoxious as hell coffee can exhaust systems on all the Hondas...maybe I'm just getting old and cranky.



Oh do I have a little CRX i have been looking at. I get it soon. Sorry no pics of that stuff.


----------



## madmax

I kinda had to change my mind on the stacks issue today, saw a load off hay almost burn a 09 dodge to the ground, even though their pretty, they are not practical, (if your hauling hay anyhow)


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Ok, that is a god dam joke right there. Those aren't stacks. That's some straight up ghetto crap . Should have saved the money for a better baby stroller.
> 
> But I say why don't you guys just plumb the exhaust so it exits right into your window? Then you could really hear it good. If not that why not try sticking it your ass?
> 
> Ahh, springtime. I know a lot of guys will be out cruising the roads with thier awesome sounding machines. I will be out around 2 am with a pair of my wife's panyhose on my head and a fresh can of expanda foam everynight. I'm coming, I'm coming for you.
> 
> My favourite thing to do when I am stopped at a light behind some jackass on a loud hog is to powerbreak the crap out my car. Oh boy! You guys outta see the results. And if its coming from behind then it really gets hairy. I have a switch on my brake lights so I can turn em off. Gotcha sucker! Die! And then I will sue your family for damages. In fact that is my retirement plan.
> 
> Yeah screw you, I'll get ya, I hope you all die soon and am doing what I can to speed up the process.



Lol!

You tell em dano!

I dont know whats more annoying, the stacks, or the hogs... same peabrain mentallity with the both of em really.

Those dumb ass kids with the four bangers and big mufflers should just be put to death really. Of course, thats just my opinion.


----------



## Torin

tree MDS said:


> I dont know whats more annoying, the stacks, or *the hogs*... same peabrain mentallity with the both of em really.



Uh oh, trouble...
Slightly baffled slash cuts on a 37 year old classic sound great, in my opinion, but I may be biased.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

mckeetree said:


> Stacks on a one ton make you look super ignorant.





No, not ignorant.


Just "wannabe".



And wannabes have thin skin.


----------



## treemandan

Torin said:


> Uh oh, trouble...
> Slightly baffled slash cuts on a 37 year old classic sound great, in my opinion, but I may be biased.



It may just sound great... to you. Hence my idea is for you to stay home in your shut up garage and run it in there.

Just some of the looks on these people's faces when I shut off the brake lights and lock em up keeps me living for more.


----------



## matt9923

02powerstroke said:


> I had stacks for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I spent 2500 on a bed that I'm NOT cutting a hole in to look cool.



where did you get the top for that plow?


----------



## Torin

treemandan said:


> It may just sound great... to you. Hence my idea is for you to stay home in your shut up garage and run it in there.
> 
> Just some of the looks on these people's faces when I shut off the brake lights and lock em up keeps me living for more.



No, it just sounds good.
I do however try to avoid doing things that may incite rage from other drivers, keeping in mind that there are possibly, others who may be unbalanced and capable of harm to a person that decides to screw around on the road.


----------



## treemandan

Torin said:


> No, it just sounds good.
> I do however try to avoid doing things that may incite rage from other drivers, keeping in mind that there are possibly, others who may be unbalanced and capable of harm to a person that decides to screw around on the road.



Yeah, tell me about it. Its like a Mad Max movie out there.


----------



## madmax

treemandan said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. Its like a Mad Max movie out there.



This is a good thing!


----------



## treemandan

madmax said:


> This is a good thing!



Well not on your way home from the freaking library. Hell I was on the turnpike the other day coming home from a little skiing. Seems like everytime I looked in the rearveiw some woman in a hummer was trying to take me out.


----------



## wood4heat

treemandan said:


> Seems like everytime I looked in the rearveiw some woman in a hummer was trying to take me out.



No doubt talking on her :censored: cell phone.


----------



## fatjoe

wood4heat said:


> No doubt talking on her :censored: cell phone.



Amen!! I`m all for laws against ANY kind of phone bull:censored: while operating a vehicle.It`s way to dangerous to try and text or dial while driving.Especially teens who don`t know what the :censored: their doing in the first place.Nothing is so important that you have to do it while driving.Except keeping that vehicle on the road and knowing who and what are in front/back and on both sides of you.Stack on a pickup are ok.Better on a dually.If I were 20 something again, I might think they were cool.


----------



## huskystihl

I suppose if you just wanted a show truck to roll black coal all over town I would go for it. My daily driver/ work truck is a 95 f350 crew cab dually. When I say mint I mean mint, I have babied this thing till the ends of the earth and using it to pull 20+ft trailers is pretty hard to keep nice but I somehow have. I have 178k on it and as far as i'm concerned is just getting broke in. If you wanna use it for work and get more power and keep exhaust temps down I would recommend getting a magnaflow or mbrp 4" exhaust and a better intake than stock. You can do all this for less than what stacks cost while maintaining if not increasing the value of your rig by not cutting holes in the bed. I have a tuner from Tony wildman and constantly tow 15k daily and am yet to use a drop of oil. Kind of like opening up the muffler on a chainsaw your letting that diesel breathe. Oh yeah and empty in economy mode I get better fuel mileage than my wifes minivan.


----------



## banshee67

they arnt peterbilts !

funny thing i remember about highschool - in the student parking lot, at the very back end of the lot, when i was in highschool all the kids would park their imports together away from everyone else, preludes, integras, civics, 240sx, etc.. that was the hot thing to drive, 4 cylinder imports, now i drove by my highschool the other day and that same section of the lot, that only 10 years ago was reserved for all the kids in their imports, is now filled up with big trucks, lifted diesels, etc.. times have changed . instead of a civic with a loud ass coffee can muffler, its a cummins with giant stacks coming out the bed..


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

fatjoe said:


> If I were 20 something again, I might think they were cool.




There ya go. It's something for kids, but some people never grow up.


----------



## wood4heat

banshee67 said:


> i drove by my highschool the other day and that same section of the lot, that only 10 years ago was reserved for all the kids in their imports, is now filled up with big trucks, lifted diesels, etc.. times have changed . instead of a civic with a loud ass coffee can muffler, its a cummins with giant stacks coming out the bed..



Where do high school kids get the $$$ for trucks like that??? 

Now for my old man rant: When I was in highshool I walked to work for a year and a half to buy a 1980 Toyota 4x4 that I worked on constantly to keep going. (I should admit I beat the :censored: out of the poor thing)


----------



## isaaccarlson

**cough* on the side.... *cough**

they get it where ever they can....does not matter if it is legal.


----------



## redprospector

BlueRidgeMark said:


> There ya go. It's something for kids, but some people never grow up.



I was finally forced to grow up (some). Now I'm just refusing to grow old. 

Andy


----------



## Blazin

Man I can't believe this is still goin. LOL! Do you guys with them stacks dump that oil from the lionel trains sets down em to make em smoke like the good ole days? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madmax

Blazin said:


> Man I can't believe this is still goin. LOL! Do you guys with them stacks dump that oil from the lionel trains sets down em to make em smoke like the good ole days? :hmm3grin2orange:



Naw, just takes a set of Lucas POD's.


----------



## Blazin

Or a rag stuffed in the air intake


----------



## madmax

Just make sure its a clean rag, dirty ones screw up the filter!


----------

